# Bigest tire on a '09 Trailblazer 330(2wd)?



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Like the title says i am trying to figure out what the bigest tire I can put on this thing.Decided to put 25" or 26" vampires on the front but don't know what the max size tire I should put on the back is was thinking 23 or 24's but not sure? I have seen these scramblers with 26's on the rear but not sure how they got them on there with the floorboards being so close to the back tire?Any help appreciated,Thanks John


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt go much more than 1" over stock on something that small.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Thinking about 23" maxxis mud bugs on the rear...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bugs are great tires


----------

